# Camera Source in Y!Msgr 8.1.0.421



## Charley (Apr 4, 2008)

The camera source option in webcam [preferences] in Y! 8.1.0.421 isn't highlighted. I plugged the webcam via USB and it automtically detected it.

What to do ?


----------



## Charley (Apr 5, 2008)

Any help ?


----------



## the great one (Apr 8, 2008)

same problem here aswell anybody who can help us


----------

